# Font size!?



## jks9199 (Jun 3, 2009)

HELP!  I don't know what happened -- but everything in MT is now in teeny-tiny "Size 1" font for me! 

Did I miss a global change?  Did I cause a global change?  Is there some display setting I'm missing?  Or am I just delusional?


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 3, 2009)

Is it just MT that's affected, *JKS* or is it Web-wide?  If it's everywhere then I suggest that it might be an option in your browser that you've accidently changed e.g. in IE there's a font sizing option under the View menu.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 3, 2009)

In Firefox:

View :Zoom 

Not sure what the IE  equivalent is.


----------



## crushing (Jun 3, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Not sure what the IE  equivalent is.



For IE I think it's View -> Text Size or CTRL and Scroll and Mouse Wheel Up or Down


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 3, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> In Firefox:
> 
> View :Zoom
> 
> Not sure what the IE  equivalent is.


That fixed it...

Now if I only knew how the heck I did it in the first place!


----------



## crushing (Jun 3, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> That fixed it...
> 
> Now if I only knew how the heck I did it in the first place!



Maybe you were trying to type an _ (underscore) but hit the Ctrl key instead of the shift key a few times?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 3, 2009)

I used to get this all the time--it's one reason I switched browsers (now Safari, where it's only happened once and quickly reverted itself).


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 4, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> That fixed it...
> 
> Now if I only knew how the heck I did it in the first place!



Do you have a cat?


----------

